# Jason Becker Sig Guitar



## MTech (Aug 8, 2009)

Paradise guitars is blowing out the $2800 guitar for $1399 all over ebay.





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Specs:*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Authentic Floyd Rose PRO Bridge[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Custom Numbered Inlaid Maple neck[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sperzel Custom Red tuners[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]25.5" scale[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24 fret/6100 Jumbo frets[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16 inch radius neck[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Custom colored DiMarzio Humbucker pickups (1-Tone Zone, 1-HS2, 1-PAF Pro, )[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14 degree tiltback Inlaid Headstock [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Genuine Hand picked Alder solid body[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]500k pot and 5-way switch[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2-way steel reinforced truss rod[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Custom pickup rings[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Custom colored 1-11 volume knob[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]

Neck heel is quite the caparison rip-off I see.

jason becker signature guitar, great deals on Musical Instruments on eBay!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2009)

I never understood these sig guitars. Has ANYONE ever seen a video of Jason playing anything remotely similar to one of these?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking at the pictures on ebay, something about this guitar looks really really cheap.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 8, 2009)

One of his guitars used to have those inlays like that. But supposedly he helped design the headstock on this one since the company that originally made the guitar (I can't remember if it was Carvin or Peavey) backed out on this one. So this company picked it up.

I actually didn't know they were out yet.


----------



## Scali (Aug 8, 2009)

These guitars are based off the Peavey that Jason Becker played:

















These all seem to be variations on the same design... different headstock, different knobs...?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2009)

The only Becker sig I would consider would be the blue Carvin, and even then, I would have a hard time buying one because I personally hate maple fretboards


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2009)

Scali said:


> These guitars are based off the Peavey that Jason Becker played:



Whoa, never seen him play that one. I thought I had seen all the Becker videos on the net.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 8, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks the Peavey looks 10 times better than the Paradise one?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I'd agree just because I think the headstock is stupid as fuck on the Paradise one, but hey, Jason helped design it


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 8, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well I'd agree just because I think the headstock is stupid as fuck on the Paradise one, but hey, Jason helped design it



Yeah, I feel bad that they are blowing them out. If I remember right, I think some of the profits were going to Jason. And they are blowing them out, so I'm guessing they didn't do too well. Which makes me sad. 

Also, the one that Jason is holding in all those pictures up there, that headstock looks nice.


----------



## mrp5150 (Aug 8, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the Peavey looks 10 times better than the Paradise one?



It's hard not to say the Peavey looks better considering that Paradise has one of the worst looking headstocks ever made.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 8, 2009)

I would actually like it if not for that ridiculous looking headstock.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 8, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I would actually like it if not for that ridiculous looking headstock.



 That headstock is bad!


----------



## The Echthros (Aug 8, 2009)

you'd think if they were trying to blow them out it's because they had too many on hand. On the bottom of the Ebay page though they still say you have to wait 6 weeks for it...


----------



## yellowv (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah one of their pictures is an add that says "Special Sale Price Now Taking Orders"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 8, 2009)

It looks like a good *Your first guitar* for learning purposes. Its natural to remind the person that its made of wood, it has fun colorful numbered frets for those who don't know yet, and colorful pickups and knobs to let people know what those are too.

But with the pricetag etc it kind of defeats that purpose.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 9, 2009)

If I had money to throw around I would buy one for the hell of it because Jason is pretty much my favorite player.


----------



## kherman (Aug 9, 2009)

Way cooler!





and now with the ST body back, you can get one made similar to his.




Not mine. Another Carvin Forumites.


----------



## Koshchei (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm with KH on this one. The Carvin is WAY classier, and hasn't aged quite so poorly.


----------



## Scali (Aug 9, 2009)

Figured maple is just a timeless classic 
On the other hand, the other guitar REALLY stands out, much like a Jem for example... you can spot whose signature guitar it is from a mile away.


----------



## MTech (Aug 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I never understood these sig guitars. Has ANYONE ever seen a video of Jason playing anything remotely similar to one of these?



Yes.








OrsusMetal said:


> I actually didn't know they were out yet.




It's been out for awhile, one of my friends has been transcribing all Beckers music and helping him on his new stuff. He was at NAMM doing demonstrations on the guitar and Jasons new pedal. He had the prototype with him so we actually all got to check it out at the hotel the one night it's pretty cool, but it'd of been nice if one of the bigger companies went with it. I'm under the impression the other companies didn't want to put one out cause Becker doesn't play out anymore obviously and not many of the younger generation know who he is so they didn't htink it'd sell well. Jackson however made him some one off prototypes.
(Not greatest video quality but..)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqyXh0FIJ2k


----------

